# Arrive and Shine Results?



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

I wasn't able to hang around till the end as I had prior commitments but put my car through the Arrive and Shine today, It wasn't planned at all! after the comment I got from one of the stewards when entering the car park "are you in the show and shine?.....I think you should have a go" I thought why not  But I was totally unprepared, no cleaning products. Still got some way to go on till i'm 100% satisfied with the finish after a 80% wetsand I've recently undertaken I continued on with just some microfibre cloths and QD. 

Knowing fully well I wasn't going to win one of the judges handed me a goody bag before I had to leave at around 3ish.. but I guess my competitive streak kicked in and had me wondering who were the top 3.


Cheers!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mate you were so close to the top 3...bloody good effort sir.

....The Jetta came in 1st, M5 Estate 2nd and the Polo 3rd.


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

the green jetta won with the silver m5 in second


----------



## D4 UNC (Jul 6, 2012)

i thought the Polo had it, very tidy.

Would be nice nice to know as a first timer how it was judged, i saw some dudiuos bodywork, chips, etc


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

I knew the Polo would be in there for sure, the flake pop was stunning :thumb:

Congrats to all the others! Glad I had a crack though, but even happier knowing that its a work in progress


----------



## Jamie. (Mar 22, 2008)

I was very close to entering too, in hindsight I wish I did tbh. I didn't take any detailing stuff with me either, I'd have probably done reasonably well too with some trusty z6 & z8.

Oh well, always next year.

Have to say your BMW looked fantastic today, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You all need to enter next year...I want to see the area full of cars.

Dont take it to serious its all a bit of fun......get it cleaned and entered!!


----------



## Jamie. (Mar 22, 2008)

I am there 100% along with my friends DC2 integra that couldn't be there today.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr Singh said:


> It wasn't planned at all! after the comment I got from one of the stewards when entering the car park "are you in the show and shine?.....I think you should have a go" I thought why not


told you it was a good idea :thumb: Good to meet you today

cheers

paul


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I did get a couple pictures of your car today but you was busy around the car a lot. Very shiny :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thought all the cars in the arrive and shine looked ace. Your 3 series estate looked esp good considering you had no gear! 

I'm sure now people know what to expect there will be more cars (including mine) hopefully next year.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 25, 2012)

Jamie. said:


> I am there 100% along with my friends DC2 integra that couldn't be there today.


We will be all other that thing


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Got to say all the drive n shine cars looked the business... if i had to chose it would have been the green jetta but :thumb: to all who entered.

Reckon there will be a couple of additional entrants next year for sure...


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

The M5's wheels were filthy on the inside. The blue 3 series was far cleaner


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Dan R said:


> The M5's wheels were filthy on the inside. The blue 3 series was far cleaner


We noticed that too, to be fair there 100s of things I noticed on mine that tee'd me off! but that's to be expected when you do the spare of the moment thing


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

Dan R said:


> The M5's wheels were filthy on the inside. The blue 3 series was far cleaner


the M5 driver had just had 70miles of fun ,playing with that V10 coming down the A1

what's a little bit muck ,

p.s i do resent the word filthy,:thumb:


----------

